# Veneer on rounded cabinets



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sure I'm not the first one to ask this, but I could not find anything via search (my google-fu is weak). I'm building the Tri-Trix kit from PE, and am planning to make them a gift for some friends of mine. I was kicking around various finishing options, and I'm kind of leaning toward painting the baffle and the back of the speaker black, with the baffle being finished to piano gloss, maybe with bar top acrylic. I saw a sub done that way and it looked stellar.

I'd like to round over the corners of the cabinets and wrap a single piece of veneer all the way around the bottom, sides, and top of the speaker. Is it possible to do this with veneer? I have no idea how flexible it is, so I'm just kind of guessing here. If it is possible, how much of a roundover would it require?

Any thoughts or guidance would be appreciated!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Michigan_Man said:


> I'd like to round over the corners of the cabinets and wrap a single piece of veneer all the way around the bottom, sides, and top of the speaker. Is it possible to do this with veneer? I have no idea how flexible it is, so I'm just kind of guessing here. If it is possible, how much of a roundover would it require?


I'm a total novice when it comes to veneer - but I think that it depends quite a bit on the thickness of a the veneer. I think that veneer thicknesses vary quite a bit. A wild guess would be maybe a 3/4 roundover?

I'm going to be veneering my next project, so perhaps I'll learn something. I have the same concerns about covering a roundover with veneer.

Hoping that others who have more experience with veneer reply.


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

I've never veneered either, but I figure the hivemind here will have an answer!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

If your looking for an inexpensive and quick but good looking way to finish them use the Dayton vinyl. I'm actually doing a Tri trix build at the moment. My plan is to have the gloss black baffles and back and using the cherry finish. As far as the vinyl
looks. It's very realistic looking and is only roughly 20 bucks a roll from PE. One should be enough if you plan it out carefully. Let me know of I can be of any assistance with the painted finish as I am an automotive painter by trade. Good luck !!


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend using veneer in this way. It can be done, but it will take more work than its worth.i would suggest using solid wood for the corners, or if the cabinet is being made from MDF, veneer the sides and round the edge over with a router. Use stain on the veneer and the exposed MDF. It w

Generally matches very well. totem acoustics has used the stained MDF technique for lots of their products.you wouldn't even know!



John


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I've seen solid wood round molding used before too for rounded corners. I actually think its done fairly often.


----------



## dave_w (Mar 10, 2010)

Michigan_Man said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first one to ask this, but I could not find anything via search (my google-fu is weak). I'm building the Tri-Trix kit from PE, and am planning to make them a gift for some friends of mine. I was kicking around various finishing options, and I'm kind of leaning toward painting the baffle and the back of the speaker black, with the baffle being finished to piano gloss, maybe with bar top acrylic. I saw a sub done that way and it looked stellar.
> 
> I'd like to round over the corners of the cabinets and wrap a single piece of veneer all the way around the bottom, sides, and top of the speaker. Is it possible to do this with veneer? I have no idea how flexible it is, so I'm just kind of guessing here. If it is possible, how much of a roundover would it require?
> 
> Any thoughts or guidance would be appreciated!


You can easily get paper backed veneer to bend around corners. I would say 3/4" radius roundover is probably the minimum (maybe 1/2" if you're good). It also depends on species of wood and if you are bending with or against the grain. 

What you won't be able to do is bend the veneer in more than one direction. The best you'll be able to do is get the back and sides done with one piece. Just cut separate pieces for the top and bottom. 

I've found veneer to be easier than paint. A lot of people use the glue/heat method. I personally prefer contact cement and find it easier, faster, and more durable. There aren't any "do-overs" with cement though, once it sticks it's stuck! I would start with some inexpensive veneer, something around $50 or $60 for a 4x8 sheet. The last thing you want to do is screw up $300 worth of walnut burl or something...


----------



## Michigan_Man (Jan 22, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> I've seen solid wood round molding used before too for rounded corners. I actually think its done fairly often.


That's a possibility I'd not considered. Hmmmm....

I won't be doing anything until after the holidays in any case, waaaay too much going on. I will, however, have an update on my HT sub as I'm finally getting around to finishing that project - nothing like the idea of swarms of relatives descending on the house to motivate one to *do something* about that big box of bare MDF in the living room!


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

You could always turn it into an end table or other piece of furniture. That way no one would ever notice it!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you thought about any formica's ? You may be able to get them to go around some roundovers.


----------

